# 2 Questions: How high have you seen a rattler and who had REALLY been bitten?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw only a couple decent deer. I got one on film. While I was stalking to get a better look I nearly put my hand on this guy. I was shocked to see a rattler at 10,000 feet!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow....that video is awesome!! Better you than me bumping into that snake, I may of needed to change clothes. Hate them things.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend and I hiked Lone Peak a few years ago and about 100 feet from the top we nearly stepped on 2 big rattlers. My friend thought it would be cool to play crocodile hunter and started picking them up by the tail and messing with them, until I reminded him it was a 2 hour hike back and there was no way I was going to pack him down the mountain if he got bit. What is it with some people...


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> A friend and I hiked Lone Peak a few years ago and about 100 feet from the top we nearly stepped on 2 big rattlers. My friend thought it would be cool to play crocodile hunter and started picking them up by the tail and messing with them, until I reminded him it was a 2 hour hike back and there was no way I was going to pack him down the mountain if he got bit. What is it with some people...


Funny you say that. I was on lone last year in a giant thunderstorm in the clouds not even paying attention and right there in front of me a rattlesnake too. Tough snake. Don't like them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a friend whose boy got bit twice by a rattlesnake up AF Canyon at one of the picnic areas last month. I have to admit, the next time I went fishing up there, I was looking carefully each time I stepped. 

I noticed yours didn't even have the decency to rattle and warn you. I hate when they do that. 

By the way, the highest I've ever seen one was about 7000 ft.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

On the top of Mt Olympus. Went to look at a bowling trophy someone put on a ledge about 10 down from the summit on the North face and as i was leaning in to look a rattle sounded and scared the crap out of me. He was sitting next to his trophy and did not want me to look at that close. I was on a small ledge my self and glad i did not fall back.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

If that was timp I have never seen them even close to that high up. Always an eery feeling when they come out of now where.


----------



## blainedonnelly (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen them 7000' or so, I was bitten by a rattler in 98' when I was 18 in TN while me and friend turkey hunting on public land. My friend shot the snake and we had to hike about 1/2 mile back to the atv. He called ahead to the game warden that ran that wildlife area and they got an ambulance to meet us back at the check station. It was 3 days of not feeling well and having my wrist and arm swell up to 4 times the normal size. Very painful the first 24-36 hours. Now I make sure I look against the tree before I reach down to brace myself for sitting.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I have seen them at over 9000 feet on the Monroe mtn, that place is crawling with rattlers. We would get them in out hay fields on occasion as well, I am very lucky I have never got bitten, just another reason to wear those rubber boots while moving sprinklers.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have seen quite a few rattlers over the years. The highest concentration I have ever seen has been on the wasatch front! My favorite experience was 2 years ago my wife and I were hiking up to a water hole to set a trail cam for my elk hunt on the Oquirrhs. She had asked me not 10 minutes before if there were rattlers up there. I told here no. Well low and behold there was about a 2 foot snake right on the trail.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen a huge huge snake down in the sage off the Boulder Tops last year
HATE SNAKES!! Didn't know bout Monroe Mountain. Scares the He-- outa me
down there a lot. never seen one..


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just over 7,000'- 2 rattlers per sq mile in Utah--------- take a away a few places in the state where they won't likely be and that makes that hunting spot of yours an oasis for snakes.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw one on top of the wellsville mountains once. Can't recall the elevation of the peak. I'm with oldfudd, I HATE SNAKES!!!-O,-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Always seen rattlers above 10K feet in the Sierras, not a lot, but more than I would have liked. They get purdy big too. Most have been at 7K and below, but Cali has several kinds of rattlers :shock:


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Ran into one halfway up the front side of Timp while scouting for deer. Not sure on elevation but I was surprised to see it that high up.


----------

